

Streak’s (YC S11) New iPhone App Is A CRM Service With Gmail Baked In - alooPotato
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/07/streaks-new-iphone-app-is-a-crm-service-with-gmail-baked-in/

======
OmarIsmail
Founder here... for obvious reasons, the article didn't dive too deeply into
the technical details so happy to answer any questions on how we embedded
Gmail into our App.

~~~
dantiberian
How are you going to avoid Google from shutting off your api access/detecting
your client and blocking it?

~~~
OmarIsmail
If they deliberately and specifically don't want us doing this then we'll most
likely just end up writing the email portions ourselves. For now this is a
great way to have full email functionality relatively quick and easy.

------
danvoell
For anyone looking for a bare bones CRM, this tool is extremely helpful. We
use it for quoting multiple projects within a small team. Opinion of 1.

------
kunle
Have worked with the Streak team for a little while - they're incredibly sharp
(and have helped us improve our product a ton). Congrats guys!

